# My first laptop :)



## balanga (Apr 24, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toshiba_T1000

I'd love to get this up and running... Unfortunately, I can't find the power supply.. I was even able to install an internal modem card into this unit and dial in to various bulletin boards (@ 1200kbps!) . This was 1988 - 29 years ago... How time flies...


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice. Since it's floppy driven, you can basically run most things. I love floppy systems. I could probably send you a bootable image similar to the original if you don't have it. Toshiba has some special utilities of their own.

I've got a 3100 from 1987 which has a 286 and a small HDD. The problem with that one is that the HDD is a very odd and very poor quality. The interface being RLL instead of IDE it isn't possible to fiddle some replacement. It does run fine as a floppy only system and it has that wonderful orange plasma display. And is mains only, which was a bit of foresight on their part. Too bad they didn't apply foresight to the HDD interface choice.


----------

